
This is the Modem World: The dark side of Google Glass - Lightning
http://www.engadget.com/2013/03/06/this-is-the-modem-world-the-dark-side-of-google-glass/
======
hedgie
Google glass is an interesting idea that conflicts with basic tenants of
psychology. Facial recognition and attractiveness are critical to how we
interact with others. This drive is so powerful that glasses used to correct
vision are replaced by lenses that touch your eye, or aren't worn at all.

People would rather have plastic TOUCH their eye with somewhat rigid gas
permeable lenses than mar their facial appearance with glasses. My eye
flinches when I move my finger towards it and I still jammed contacts in there
for years. The association of our facial appearance with our social identity
is so powerful that we readily choose it over vision or comfort and pay more
to do so.

Google glasses sound awesome, but the psychology against shit like this is
powerful. I'm glad they're spending the money on it, but without some serious
money invested in overcoming these psychological hurdles they won't go far.

